# Sometimes dogs are not the best people



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Does anyone know where the snaps are holding the trim pieces covering the passenger rear (side not center) seatbelt retractor are? I tried to find pics online but could not. 

Dog destruction of the belt means I am replacing  the belt, some trim already off as finding those tabs was easy. I want to make sure I don't pry up on something in the wrong location. Thanks in advance

Edit - yes I am being careful around the high voltage bits


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/water-stains-in-central-brake-light.10063/Check out this thread. You'll probably end up breaking clips. I did.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow, taking off upper trim and corner window trim just to get to that - boo. Luckily so far no clips broken or lost.


----------



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

OMG, it makes me sick just looking at that.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

eBay to the rescue, got the replacement belt already - hope to swap it out in the next day or so


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

45mins, $120 in replacement seatbelt. Not difficult in general, just awkward to get to things. The side cover over the airbags gave me a moment of pause until I was sure where the clips were


































If anyone wants the old part, retractor is fine, free plus shipping

edit: junked that part, sorry


----------

